# What should I listen to today?



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So, due to my routine, I will be listening to some of Bach's Brandenberg Concertos today.

Outside of that, I offer the opportunity for people to choose two of my other classical listenings for the day! Whichever CDs get to 2 votes first ends up on my play list and the nominators get a prize (maybe.. ok, likely not..)!

The choices are:

















(Disk 2 of Hanson)


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hanson and Veracini: the roads less travelled.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This is no guarantee you will enjoy the music. I learned this from having a shuffle mp3 player. All the music on there was put there by me, so I must have wanted to listen to it, but the skip button sees a lot of use.

The player selects e.g. Debussy's _La Mer_, but I think: 'no, not right now', and I hit the skip button. Hindemith string trio...skip again. _Carnival of the Animals_... and I leave it because it just seems right for the moment. In truth you always know what you want to hear....when you hear it


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> This is no guarantee you will enjoy the music. I learned this from having a shuffle mp3 player. All the music on there was put there by me, so I must have wanted to listen to it, but the skip button sees a lot of use.
> 
> The player selects e.g. Debussy's _La Mer_, but I think: 'no, not right now', and I hit the skip button. Hindemith string trio...skip again. _Carnival of the Animals_... and I leave it because it just seems right for the moment. In truth you always know what you want to hear....when you hear it


This is very true... But I was feeling like interacting with the community in some fashion this morning.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Nereffid and Tchaikov6. I got to Hanson, and was planning to do Berlioz, but I don't think there's enough time in my listening time left to play it. Berlioz and Veracini will be at the top of my queue for next week though!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

When I got home from work to post what I listened to on my commute, I saw you decided to listen to some Howard Hanson.

_*AWESOME!!!*_

Then after dinner I found this thread. I love Hanson's music. I've got the original 4 releases from Delos. Just curious, do you also happen to own volume II (the rest of the CD's)?


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Joe,

I really like Hanson. I ran across him when someone posted a CD of his in the Current Listening thread (it may have been you  ).

I don't have Volume II yet (I was waiting until I listened to this CD to move it from my wishlist into my cart). That will be remedied soon.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't listen to Hanson much anymore...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Don't listen to Hanson much anymore...
> 
> View attachment 98700


All I have to say is,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joe B said:


> All I have to say is,


And that is being polite. :clap:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

On a side note, I love shuffle play. I even randomize my deep listening sessions, only controlling whether the session will piano / chamber or orchestra. Usually I am pleasantly surprised. To each his own.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Is today, today? Yes it is! My recommendation for today is this. Hope you have spotify...


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is today, today? Yes it is! My recommendation for today is this. Hope you have spotify...


I don't, but I have Google Play and that album is part of it... Will listen to it sometime soon!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Something different 
Brahms Double Concerto 
Schumann Symphony no 2

Sometimes struggle so I go on to site and see what everyone else is listening to and that gives me inspiration!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> This is no guarantee you will enjoy the music. I learned this from having a shuffle mp3 player. All the music on there was put there by me, so I must have wanted to listen to it, but the skip button sees a lot of use.
> 
> The player selects e.g. Debussy's _La Mer_, but I think: 'no, not right now', and I hit the skip button. Hindemith string trio...skip again. _Carnival of the Animals_... and I leave it because it just seems right for the moment. In truth you always know what you want to hear....when you hear it


This post really cracked me up - well done! - and you nailed my behaviour precisely as I use the "skip" button so often that I routinely break whatever device it happens to be on...


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

Robert Gamble said:


> But I was feeling like interacting with the community in some fashion this morning.


If you're ever really feeling like interacting with the community just start some new threads in the wrong forums - works like a charm! :lol:


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Is today, today? Yes it is! My recommendation for today is this. Hope you have spotify...


Amazingly it's still today!

So I'm listening to this because I forgot to bring my CDs in to work...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese deserts


----------

